
Updated GPG Key for Signing Firefox Releases - bzbarsky
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2019/06/13/updated-firefox-gpg-key/
======
tinus_hn
Is this key signed with the old key? Is there a way to check if it all adds
up?

~~~
ggm
$ gpg --import < /tmp/g1 gpg: key 61B7B526D98F0353: 24 signatures not checked
due to missing keys

it's signed by 24 things. I didn't drill down into what, but its obviously
highly cross-signed. Somebody could do a sunlight on the key thing about it?

